# Computer Tech & IT Admin Tool Kit



## jeubank (Jun 15, 2011)

*============================
Computer Tech & IT Admin Tool kit Version 0.2a
============================*

Hey everyone, I wanted to share with all of you, an Idea I have had. I enjoy immensely reading all the posts & discussion related to our business. I may have not said too much, but I do check the forums everyday.
Having said that – a lot of questions regarding good Tech Tools, PC Tracking, Invoicing & Billing, Shop Management, etc. Then during a shot of J&B Scotch I had a thought. As a Techie, Business Owner, Programmer, and Artist… I said – Hey… Lets make our own?!?!!? I put something together in the weee hours, and so far like what I see. 
If the community of TechSupport Forums can get behind this idea, I would love to collaborate, share, and develop our own, geared towards what we want tool!
WHATCHA THINK?!?!

It is written in C# using the Unity Game Engine. It will be deployed over the web using a webpage, on the Tech’s own computer as an Application, in both MAC OS and Windows Variants, and an Ipad application.

It will be able to run the latest and greatest portable Tech Tools, and applications. Whether stored on a USB device or though the webpage.

New Work Orders, ask for pertinent information, generates invoices for printing / email, and populates a Database so that through PHP on the web, the customer can track and follow his or her status.

KB Articles embedded within the application.

*==========================
Version 0.2c Changelog:
==========================*

- Added Pending & Previous Work Orders
- Added Crystal Disk, Mbam, Hijack This Apps (Hijack this is activated)
- "Internet Graphic Loading" enabled on Main Menu (currently pulls technibble logo for testing. If this does not work, let me know. I am checking to see if my network code is working.
- Rebuilt Network code to utilize both TCP and UDP
- Work Order Saves
- Added Print Work Order / Update Map buttons (not functional as of yet)
- Removed Customer ID # for the time being. I forgot to make it searchable in customer list. have to rebuild it
- Activated Customer List scene
- Initial Customer List GUI Layout.

*Download Link:* MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service (0.2c)
===============================
Planned Features:
===============================[/B]

-	Customer Status Page over the Web (Customer can type in WO# and Last name, and bring up status of their machine
-	Invoicing with Payment Gateway API support of Authorize.net, google checkout, paypal, etc.
-	Report Generation
-	Simplicity and Ease of use. Nothing extra that is not related to Our Tech Business
-	Customer Database, including Hardware & Software, prior issues, and support calls
-	Mailing List generation from the Customer Database

Techs - Need input, Help, support, and above all, your thoughts and comments and what you would like to see.

ScreenShot:


----------



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

That sounds really, REALLY cool. I assume from your post in the 'Preference of Language' thread that it's made in C#? 

It's a shame that I don't do tech support for people, or I'd probably download this.


----------



## jeubank (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, Its written in C# -

Its not done yet, but i wanted everyone to have an opportunity to provide criticism, ideas, or contributions.


----------



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

I like it so far, also, might I suggest adding some sort of notes or problem section where you can write down their problem?


----------



## jeubank (Jun 15, 2011)

Crockeo said:


> I like it so far, also, might I suggest adding some sort of notes or problem section where you can write down their problem?


Great Suggestion - Already in the build I have now. The initial New Work Order screen was a basic layout i provided.. So Techs could say.. I need more... or less.. or I want that data somewhere else... before I went further.

The New Build Features:

- Diagnostics
- Printing
- Assigned Tech field
- Customer List / Pending Work Orders

I am just trying to iron out some bugs before i do another release tonight.


----------



## jeubank (Jun 15, 2011)

Uploading another version, nothing in terms of Major feature implementations as most of the work is behind the scenes. However! There are some interesting additions and news. As well as getting the Customer Database to read the Data files created from Work Orders (but its not utilizing the drop down menu yet) I like to upload a new build every day or every other day, so you guys know, progress is continuing.

The tough part now, with the data being written and read. Now I need to 
make a parser. So that it knows how to make everything look nice. How to read certain variables, etc. Output them in a logical manner!
*
=========================
Changelog Version 0.2d
=========================*


- Administration Area has Login / Register code and Network Logic. actually
works for a local machine. I have to draft up a SQLite or Mysql + php file to make it Work the was as Intended.

- Work Orders Save data in C:/Tech Center/~Customer Name~ Folders. Give it a try!

- Customer Database can read files in there respective places (unfortunately just the first work order you created as the DropDown list is not functional)

- Lots of code additions for future features
- Initial Parsing code finished. Right now just parses all data as commas.
- Removed Technibble Graphic loading as it seems to work (graphic loading from the web will be utilized for the Google Maps Query)

*Download Link*: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

I just noticed that it's made in Unity, and now I'm even more happy than when I read you used C# because it's in Unity. Anyways, love the new release's functionality. Anyway, I'll be off!


----------



## jeubank (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for the long delay Anywho, I am just wrapping up the core PHP / MYSQL communication through Unity.. Reminds me why I hate developing interactive websites. In any regards, Here is the feature list:

-Work Orders work AS INTENDED.
-CUSTOMER DATABASE WORKS!! WOOHOO
- Work Orders Completed / Pending Report numbers work (but its just a few numbers.. going to expand reports later)


Problem i am trying to overcome at the moment. Trying to write Pending / Previous Work Orders using Co-Routines and Arrays, as well as your regular ELSE / IF Statements as to WHAT data to pull from the entire database.. This is more of a problem with my lack of PHP Knowledge, and I have some Support Tickets out in Unity Answers / Forums. If I dont get a responsive, I can probally figure it out myself, but will take sometime. I will release the build in its current state if this is true. But if a fellow developer at least points me in the right direction, i'll wait on a build, and publish that at a future date:

Answers to typical questions in PMs:

Free / Open source? ----------- YES! I am going to set up a Git Hub site with source code / art assets for those who want to assist, tweak, or modify. It will of course be Free to all who want to host & Download. 
=====HOWEVER======= I am going to scout around for either a good Dedicated Server Solution from Rackspace or somewhere else on the internet, with a redundant back up system. I will also do a "No Install Shop Edition" that is hosted on Private SQL Servers. I will maintain and host for $10 - 15 month for a sign up and go solution however that is way in the future. It will be geared towards those who do not want to mess with running a server themselves. Maybe an extra feature or two, like my cellphone number if something goes wrong. Again the idea is. the Shop Version needs to be good enough, with immediate support so that the shop will not have to worry about losing money.


I am also reviewing some EULA for included software. I know i can attach Hijack This / Clam AV (but i do not like Clam AV).. Only looked at a few so far.


----------

